# Who has the Verizon 18% discount on their phone plan?



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

So Im with sprint and have been pondering switching to Verizon. Lyft only offers a discount with Verizon and it says on the page its 18%. However when i click the link and trying to signup for services it says is supposed to show the discount I dont see any difference in the price. I did hear that the unlimited plan isn't included with the 18% and only for other plans. Uber does Sprint and AT&T and I have the 20% discount through sprint now. Does anyone have Verizon cell service and have any discounts with the lyft option and if so, which plan do you have and how much are you actually getting a discount of? id like to see bill if possible, you can blackout your personal info and etc. I just wanna see what the actual discount looks like on verizon and what it applies to since most discounts only go towards the data plan fees and not access fees and etc. If you have ATT as well with uber id like to see that as well. With these discounts they are so vague to say what plans are qualifying and what it only applies to so Im sure someone out there can show me. I can show my sprint discount through uber if it helps others.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

No discount of unlimited plan. My bill is $129 per month w/ iPhone 7 Plus 24 month payment plan.

BTW... I went with Verizon because of good coverage. Heard nitemares of bad connectivity and missed rides on other networks


----------



## Gerardoac1 (May 25, 2016)

Love Verizon and their network is great. My friends during the hurricane lost signal and I never lost mine. But remember all comes with a price, no discount and more expensive than other carriers.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Matty760 said:


> Does anyone have Verizon cell service and have any discounts with the lyft option and if so, which plan do you have and how much are you actually getting a discount of? *id like to see a bill if possible*, you can blackout your personal info and etc. I just wanna see what the actual discount looks like on verizon and what it applies to since most discounts only go towards the data plan fees and not access fees and etc......With these discounts they are so vague to say what plans are qualifying and what it only applies to so Im sure someone out there can show me.












Thanks for posting this. I've been meaning to switch my 16GB Data plan back down to 8GB again. For some unexplained reason, I was going WAY over my Data for about 3 months....so I switched to the highest data plan for a couple months....and now, for some unknown reason again....my data usage has gone way DOWN. I can't explain it. I haven't been doing anything different....just same old stuff. 

HTH


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Just FYI. Mine didn't renew last month. Looks like Lyft has dropped it as a benefit without telling us, very typical. Fortunately my day job provides the same discount.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

fairsailing said:


> Just FYI. Mine didn't renew last month. Looks like Lyft has dropped it as a benefit without telling us, very typical. Fortunately my day job provides the same discount.


I just checked mine....and as of last billing period, I was only getting an 11% discount (8% + 3%) off of the data portion only. According to my previous post from last October....I was getting an 18% discount!


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Think the 8% is not even Lyft. I had it too.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

I am on TMobile, no discount and I pay $86 a month for unlimited talk text and data. And this includes $12 a month for my Moto Z2.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

I am on TMobile with my DH. Unlimited talk, text, and data too....$70/month for both of us.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

You only get a discount if you aren't on unlimited on verizon, and most the non-unlimited plans are way overpriced. so the benefit is pretty worthless, unless you use a tiny amount of data on a single line.


----------

